# 1959 Silvertone Jupiter Stratotone



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey guys, here's another axe from the collection. This time its my 59' Harmony made Silvertone Jupiter based on the top of the line H49 Stratotone. With two Dearmond Silverfoil pickups and the famed blender switch!

Played through the same Teisco made RCA victor tube amp used on my other clips.

I also made two other clips since I lasted posted, my 95 Strat and my 62 Beltone so check those out too.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=e0MBEp3hFD8


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You got five dials and a knobby thingy. What do they all do. 

Got a nice thick down and out sound.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

a volume and tone knob for each pickup. and a blend knob

plus the blender switch selector, with three options "bass -Blender -treble"

"bass" is all neck pickup
"treble" is all brigde pickup
"blend" allows you to throttle between both so you can dail in how much of each pickup you want to use. Very cool and unique feature to the Jupiter and H49!!


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I love the look of that guitar. That blend knob sounds like a good idea. It'd be a cool mod on another guitar.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice playing! That guitar has some GREAT tones. I'll bet it would be an awesome slide guitar.


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

Way cool and great playing!


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Right on -- I wanted to see those ones! The Jupiter sounds great. Spankier on the bridge than I expected!

Nice thick bluesy vibe from the beltone too. Looks like you've got a lot of cool sounds to choose from!

Cheers


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

damn.... drooled on another keyboard.lofu


----------

